# dbx RTA-M



## andrep

Got a dbx RTA-M for a great price. I'm using it without the dbx processor, on 48v.

I've found a calibration file online, according to which the RTA-M is essentialy flat between 15Hz up to 30kHz (!).

This calibration file seems a lot more comprehensive frequency-wise than other files I have seen for ETF. I'm not sure if ETF is using all the corrections it contains.


Has anybody used this microphone with ETF?


----------



## brucek

> the RTA-M is essentialy flat between 15Hz up to 30kHz (!)


A few members here have used this mic successfully with REW software.

We don't post an official microphone calibration file for it since we haven't had our calibration service calibrate any, but the unofficial one that we have is shown in the REW plot below. 

I don't know if you'll get many people here that have used it with ETF, since this is basically an REW forum, but it should work just fine with ETF.









brucek


----------



## andrep

great!

your plot coincides with my file.

One more reason to give REW a try.


----------



## astillstone

How about with EASERA SysTune?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

It can be used with any program that has the capability of loading a calibration file for the measurement mic.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

